# Looking for tires and rims for bobcat ct445 tractor same as dk45



## case310350 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looking to replace my ag tires with turf or R4 tires. need the rims and tires. Bobcat 445 tractor

the tractor is the same as a dk45


----------

